# Bilderstempel



## Zwackmix (13. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Website http://www.zwackmix.de auf die ich immer Partybilder stelle. Kann ich irgendwie auf jedes dieser Bilder einen Stempel machen mit zwackmix.de? Oder muss ich alle Bilder neu verlinken, bzw den Stempel mit einem Programm machen?

Wenn das oben net geht. Gibt es ein Prog das einfach auf jedes Bild solch ein Stemepl drauf macht?

Gruß Max


----------



## Maik (13. August 2007)

Hi,

mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML lassen sich keine "Bilderstempel" erzeugen - von daher schiebe ich den Thread mal rüber in die Grafiker-Ecke.


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. August 2007)

Hallo.

Welche Programme stehen dir denn zur Verfügung? Ich würde die vorhandenen Bilder einfach lokal per Stapelverarbeitung bearbeiten, den Dateinamen nicht verändern und anschließend wieder auf den Webspace hochladen - so brauchst du auch eigentlich nichts neu verlinken.

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele für Photoshop:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/195256-logo-als-copyright-bilder-integrieren.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...ug-bestimmter-position-im-bild-einfuegen.html

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Zwackmix (16. August 2007)

Mit geht es halt darum, dass ich net jedes Bild ienzell öffnen muss.


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. August 2007)

Deswegen nennt sich der Prozess ja auch Stapelverarbeitung. 

Hier werden die Bilder in einem Ordner automatisch auf die gleiche Art und Weise bearbeitet. Wenn du uns verrätst welche Programme dir zur Verfügung stehen, könnten wir dich eventuell auf einen spezifischen Thread verweisen bzw. konkrete Hilfestellung leisten.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Zwackmix (16. August 2007)

Die ezigsten Photoprogramme diei ch hab sind PictuerIt Photo und der Office Picture Manager. Auf na Cd hab ich noch Adobe Photoshop 5.0 ^^


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. August 2007)

Hm, mit den beiden genannten Programmen kenne ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus. Eine Freeware-Alternative wäre Irfan View. Hier kann als Wasserzeichen aber nur ein Text und kein Bild eingefügt werden.

Ansonsten würde ich dir raten Photoshop 5 zu installieren bzw. die Testversion einer neueren Version zu laden und dich mit der Stapelverarbeitung vertraut zu machen.

Grüße

Philip


----------

